# Avatar change



## jeffwill (Mar 31, 2017)

My avatar for my postings has a double picture in it.  Can't figure out how to change it.  Eliminate and repost ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2017)

are you still having an issue?  I dont see anything wrong with your current avatar so hopefully you got it sorted out?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

If you're talking about the avatar shown with each thread in a forum's thread list, the thread originator is shown.  In any thread you've replied to, a small version of your avatar will be shown to you superimposed over the lower right corner of the originator avatar.  So in a thread you both started and later replied to, you'll see both the larger avatar and the smaller one: like this one of mine:


----------

